# Apprendre Real Basic



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Août 2000)

Salut, 
Je ne suis pas un habitué de ce forum (je fais plutôt du html...) et ma boite vient d'acquérir RealBasic : je me demandais où trouver de quoi se former à ce genre de programmation "objet" (en français si possible : je ne suis pas programmeur). J'ai l'impression que l'interface de RealBasic peut aider à apprendre la programmation et ça me rappelle beaucoup l'organisation des feuilles de styles en html (logique de class, etc) mais je n'en connait pas plus.
Pour l'instant, je suis plongé dans le didactitiel fourni mais c'est un peu léger...

Merci de votre aide !

Mathieu  http://www.bellet.com/new/


----------



## Lonesome Boy (3 Août 2000)

Malheureusement, il n'existe qu'un seul livre sur RealBasic et en anglais en plus. Il s'appelle REALBasic, the Definitive Guide, de Matt Neuburg, aux éditions O'Reilly (message aux éditions O'Reilly: s'il-vous-plaît, traduisez ce livre!). Site de Matt Neuburg: http://www.tidbits.com/matt/  .
Il faut donc apprendre "sur le tas". Il faut essayer de faire des petits programmes à l'aide du "Guide du langage" fourni avec RealBasic (même s'il manque de clarté pour un débutant) puis de plus gros. Une fois que l'on a compris la logique, ça roule tout seul. Voici une très bonne adresse avec plusieurs leçons en français (difficulté croissante): http://perso.club-internet.fr/bdesth/rbindex.htm#tut  .
Et enfin un très bon site sur RB: http://clients.newel.net/particulier/dimitri/  .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Août 2000)

Salut Mathieu

Fait attention, le terme de "class" n'a absolument pas la même signification en POO et en HTML...

Sinon, même si RB est un langage orienté objet, commence par apprendre les bases de la programmation (types, variables, instructions conditionnelles, boucles, fonctions etc...)

Il n'y a pas grand chose en français sur RB, mais par contre il y a pas mal de bouquins sur Visual Basic (oui je sais c'est MikoSoft, mais c'est très proche comme langage, au moins pour les bases... pour le reste, je regrette amèrement que RB n'existe pas pour Ouindoze, je me ferais moins c...)

@++



------------------
--
laosteu
bdesth@club-internet.fr
--


----------

